# What are you eating right now?



## Idontpersonally (Sep 26, 2013)

Sardines and coffee


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 26, 2013)

Peanut butter/banana/nutella sandwich, 500g quark with some whey.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 26, 2013)

I can't believe no one has created this thread before.

Right now I'm having some instant noodles with fresh tomatoes and canned jalapenos. For a drink I have some peppermint tea.


----------



## FallOfHumanity (Sep 26, 2013)

12" Chicken & Bacon Ranch sub from Subway.

And a bottle of Coke Zero.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Sep 27, 2013)

cookies and milk

sounds awful but I have it every day before bed, even when I had my 6-pack


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 7, 2013)

Brown rice, legumes, eggs & cashews.


----------



## Murmel (Oct 7, 2013)

Proats with blueberries and raspberries.


----------



## Aevolve (Oct 7, 2013)

Just had some lemon garlic tilapia filets with a huge mound of steamed broccoli.


----------



## Aevolve (Oct 7, 2013)

By the way- for people looking for a good deal.. I found 2lb bags of tilapia filets for $7 at walmart (as much as I hate the store, it's closest to campus and has good deals)

Just a heads up.


----------



## alvo (Oct 7, 2013)

Tanka bar


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 7, 2013)

pizza: pepperoni thrown off, olives kept, most of the pineapple and cheese thrown off...
cran grape juice...mmmm


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 8, 2013)

I just made some carnitas tacos out of some pork I've had cooking all day with a homemade salsa verde I whipped up yesterday. 

Goddamn it was good.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 8, 2013)

Muscle Monster LOL


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 9, 2013)

Coffee and Biscuits with butter every morning while I watch Frasier and be a depressed slob.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 10, 2013)

Ive been puting this stuff on everything. I add a little to some mac and cheese with a shit load of parm and it gives it just a bit of bite and texture.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 10, 2013)

on lunch at work.


----------



## bannyd (Oct 10, 2013)

herpes


----------



## Alex6534 (Oct 10, 2013)

bannyd said:


> herpes



How am I meant to follow that?


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 10, 2013)

One of my all-time favorites. I probably ate a ton of these in summer 2009.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 10, 2013)

midnight mash


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 11, 2013)

Just ate some week old, very likely spoiled macarone stuff. How convenient that I already have a diarrhea.


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 11, 2013)

I've just finished 150g of dry oats in a bowl with some toasted coconut chips & cinnamon sprinkled in and a mint choc flavour protein shake poured over it instead of milk it sounds weird but it's basically muesli minus all the crap I don't like.


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 11, 2013)

tmi xD
i just had a great bagel with some chicken and salat and a super awesome sweet/sour sauce.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 11, 2013)

breakfast, just got to work in my cube. Chobani yogurt and a banana, every morning.


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 11, 2013)

bananas are great to start the day.
always give me energy and the will to get stuff done.
and you don't feel too stuffed.
in addition some muesli and yogurt is great, too


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 11, 2013)

Just had a bowl of instant grits with cinnamon, followed by a bowl of store-brand Honey Bunches of Oats w/ Almonds


----------



## LanguageOfStrings (Oct 12, 2013)

ham/cheese rolls with capsicum / paprika & green tea.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 12, 2013)

frozen strawberries


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 13, 2013)

Ben & Jerry's Phish Food, not as good as I remembered it. Way too sweet. Like it really feels like someone would have dropped a bag of sugar on top of a normal ice cream.


----------



## pondman (Oct 13, 2013)

Cold beans out of the tin with my fingers , its bean a hard day 
Did you see what I did there ?


----------



## Alex6534 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ben & Jerry's Choc Peanut and rhubarb crumble....the rest of the tub is whispering sweet nothings in the freezer.....


----------



## SamSam (Oct 14, 2013)

Just finished a salad with tuna and some evil dressing I shouldn't be eating. But the shit tastes so good I can't help it...


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 14, 2013)

Salmon topped with some lemon sauce and potatoes. Coke Light on the side (only because my dad keeps bringing these cans from work!).


----------



## DostavkaUSA (Oct 19, 2013)

yogurt


----------



## LarksTongue (Nov 17, 2013)

I am eating homemade curry chicken, cooked with a Carolina Reaper, the hottest pepper in the world. It is a little brutal.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 19, 2013)

This in smoothie form.


----------



## fwd0120 (Nov 19, 2013)

Cream Cheese on White Bread. I'm totally rockin' that low-carb diet.


----------



## Anton (Nov 19, 2013)

Chicken breast and Pasta..
some fruit as well for desert.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Nov 20, 2013)

New York Strip, baked red potatoes, corn.mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 8, 2013)

Spicy ox, oven potatoes and milk. Simple but so good.


----------



## isispelican (Dec 8, 2013)

melomakarona


----------



## FallOfHumanity (Dec 12, 2013)

SANDWICH:
&#8226; Dark rye bread
&#8226; Cajun chicken breast pieces
&#8226; Mayo
&#8226; Margarine
&#8226; Mustard
&#8226; Lettuce
&#8226; Tomato
&#8226; Salt & Pepper

SOUP:
&#8226; Cream of Potato & Leek soup
&#8226; 2 Salted Crackers

MILK:
&#8226; 1% Milk


----------



## PAZ (Dec 12, 2013)

A Donair with Lettuce, Tomatoes, lots of Black Olives, sweet sauce & their homemade spicy garlic sauceeeee. 
I am ready for the poops!!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

SoundsOfAtlas said:


> SANDWICH:
>  Dark rye bread
>  Cajun chicken breast pieces
>  Mayo
> ...


I love Cajun chicken  I've never heard of margarine on a sandwich before though.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

A flat bread chicken pizza with bacon, sauteed onion, and a ranch sauce.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> pizza: pepperoni thrown off, olives kept, most of the pineapple and cheese thrown off...
> cran grape juice...mmmm


WTF is wrong with you.


----------



## Scotty1073 (Dec 12, 2013)

beer


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 12, 2013)

Chili dogs. Mmm...

And whiskey for dessert. Mmmmm...


----------



## FallOfHumanity (Dec 12, 2013)

A yummy snack.

Grisol Multi-fiber Melba toast
Just short of 1Tbsp of Low Fat (95% fat free) phili cream cheese
A bit of Basil

280 calories for 8 toasts.


----------



## Alex6534 (Dec 13, 2013)

SoundsOfAtlas said:


> A yummy snack.
> 
> Grisol Multi-fiber Melba toast
> Just short of 1Tbsp of Low Fat (95% fat free) phili cream cheese
> ...



I could eat Melba toast 24/7, so f*cking good an goes with everything.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 13, 2013)

A bit plate of leftover chicken marsala from our our mortgage officer brining in lunch for the office yesterday.


----------



## FallOfHumanity (Dec 14, 2013)

Campell's Healthy Request Chicken Noodle Soup.

About 180 calories per can, and it's pretty filling. Good stuff.


----------



## Alex6534 (Dec 14, 2013)

3 egg omelette with 15g cheese, 2 mushrooms, half an onion lightly fried and grilled tomato's. Omelettes beat scrambled egg on so many levels. Forgot just how good they are.


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Bevo (Dec 14, 2013)

Brown rice, black beans, mixed sweet and hot pepper with a bit of cheese on top!
With irish whiskey for desert, its a snowy saturday and time to play guitar!


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 18, 2013)

I make chicken fijitas often, here is how I do things:

- Cut green peppers, throw them in first use about half a cup of water, put the top on the pan so they get steamed.
- Cut onions and red peppers and add them about 8 minutes later, also add about half a cup of water.

I let that cook for about another 10 minutes, (10 minutes total) you want the onions to caramelize a bit, so I might take the top off of the pan to dry everything up a bit for the last two minutes, just make sure you don't burn anything to the pan, because clean up is a bitch.

I get pre-cooked chickens from Publix, and add those last (one breast), usually during the stage where the top of the pan is off to blacken the edges and dry it out.

For wraps I use the green ones, I think they have seaweed in them, I avoid wheat because it is harder to digest. I use about two-three.

I add some hot sauce, but usually something low in sodium. I add iceberg lettuce, diced tomatoes (on the vine, or organic) and even a small amount of decent sharp cheddar cheese (very small amount). I usually eat it with an orange flavored vitamin water zero.

This type of meal is when I am trying to be in a calorie deficit, and burning more than I take in. It is VERY filling, and a lot better than low carb wraps, or cooking with olive oil, I have nothing against olive oil, but if I want things to digest properly, it is best to avoid it.

This type of meal isn't for everyone, I tend to over do my cardio, so I can take in a lot of carbs (the wraps) and still be good at losing fat.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 18, 2013)

FallOfHumanity said:


> Campell's Healthy Request Chicken Noodle Soup.
> 
> About 180 calories per can, and it's pretty filling. Good stuff.



I read that a baked potato has 180 calories.

Not the good carbs, but definitely a decent cheat meal.

People bad mouth fast burning carbs often, but if you have a high metabolism you shouldn't need to be so picky.


----------



## patata (Dec 19, 2013)

Homemade pizza with ZEAS flour based base(  ),tomato sauce with tabasco,onions and feta.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2013)

Just finished a double bacon cheeseburger (sans bun) and a side salad... 

And now I'm hungry again...


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 19, 2013)

Frozen pizza and (non-alcoholic) glögg. God, I eat unhealthily..


----------



## Dilan32 (Dec 20, 2013)

Fried potatoes with sausage


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 21, 2013)

Just got done eating some za.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 21, 2013)

Just scored some wagyu from work for Christmas, can't wait to cook that off.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 21, 2013)

Chicken wings that expired yesterday. They smelled a little funny but tastes okay. I hope I don't get sick.


----------



## AnavarOfficial (Mar 25, 2014)

Chicken, rice and broccoli

Cutting Season, down from 211 - 185

IIFYM and IF, easiest cut ever

Phil


----------



## iplayibanezrg (Mar 25, 2014)

Its cutting time, so I made my version of "dirty" rice. Shrimp, ground turkey, onions, peas and brown rice. Add some cajun spices or a bit of adobo and you're good to go! 

And Sriracha. Sriracha on EVERYTHING!!!!!!


----------



## kazzie (Mar 31, 2014)

THIS SHIT IS TASTY


----------



## kazzie (Mar 31, 2014)

oh. and big.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Apr 17, 2014)

I did some grilling. 

Grilled chicken sandwich, grilled potato slices (topped with fresh cheddar and chives), and grilled avocado.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 20, 2014)

Just had a fat breakfast of bacon, sausage, biscuits and gravy, fruit, and orange juice this morning. About to go eat at my girlfriend's dad's girlfriend's house again. Not sure what we're having, but I'll be eating a lot of it. Trying to hit 4,000 calories a day.

Also, I just added a mass gainer to my diet, and that shit is the real deal. Can't use my blender bottle to mix it because it's too much liquid and powder. Have to use the blender. Mixing it with whole milk makes about 1,000 calories. It tastes delicious, luckily.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 21, 2014)

Last nights leftovers were in the fridge... So I rasped the potatoes, chopped up some mushrooms and now I'm eating a hash brown/mushroom/bacon & 3 eggs 'omelette'. Flushed it down with a big glass of milk.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2014)

Almonds and string cheese.


----------



## Guamskyy (Apr 21, 2014)

Scrambled eggs with sautéed green onions, asparagus, melted blue cheese crumbles, and leftover beef short-rib meat from last night, with a cold chocolate-coconut protein shake on the side.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 21, 2014)

Healthy and delicious grilled pork ear


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 21, 2014)

I am not sure how healthy that is, there seems to be enough fat on it. However it does depend on how often you eat such foods.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Apr 21, 2014)

I haven't been eating like I should. I was doing good for like 5 years: I weighed 220 and dropped to 175 and stayed that way for a while, but now I've gained back up to 230 and I hate myself. I lost my portion control and got addicted to food. Help?


----------



## chopeth (Apr 21, 2014)

777timesgod said:


> I am not sure how healthy that is, there seems to be enough fat on it. However it does depend on how often you eat such foods.



The doctor recommended my father-in-law (had a stroke) to substitute chorizo, black pudding and other kind of sausages for grilled ear or pork feet in stews. He said it doesn't rise cholesterol as much, maybe because of the cartilage. Delicious though, eaten with moderation.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 23, 2014)

It's gonna be terrible for me, but I just saw this on Facebook and need to try it:


----------



## chopeth (Apr 23, 2014)

Purple cabbage with apple, chestnut and raisings


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 29, 2014)

I woke up at 2 instead of 11 so it's a double meal... Big shake, bowl of oats, 4 eggs w/ bacon & cheese and a banana.


----------



## texshred777 (May 2, 2014)

Steak, peas, green beans, and salad.


----------



## MikeH (May 2, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> I haven't been eating like I should. I was doing good for like 5 years: I weighed 220 and dropped to 175 and stayed that way for a while, but now I've gained back up to 230 and I hate myself. I lost my portion control and got addicted to food. Help?



You should start with replacing those really high calorie treats with something lower in calories and fats. Number one, if you drink soda, stop. Soda is terrible for you, yet nobody seems to care.


----------



## chopeth (May 2, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> I haven't been eating like I should. I was doing good for like 5 years: I weighed 220 and dropped to 175 and stayed that way for a while, but now I've gained back up to 230 and I hate myself. I lost my portion control and got addicted to food. Help?



Do you exercise? I think soft daily exercise is more important than food diet, let's say 5-6 km. a day minimum? I do that (and even 10km when I have time ) except in summer, when I swim for an hour. I keep fit though I eat as it was my last day on Earth. 

edit: I drink gallons of beer and have hamburgers and that kind of shit sometimes, but no a drop of sacarose soft drinks as MikeH suggests. I also have 2-3 salads a week. I hope it helps you.


----------



## MikeH (May 2, 2014)

Diet > Exercise. Ask any bodybuilder. 70% diet, 30% workout.


----------



## texshred777 (May 5, 2014)

Diet is more important for losing/maintaining weight than exercise. The first 70 lbs of my cut were entirely diet related. Ate at caloric deficit, got enough protein, the rest is history. 

Adding exercise can actually make what you eat more(not less) important. Assuming of course you enjoy feeling good and being healthy.


----------



## Don Vito (May 6, 2014)

Hot dogs!


----------



## chopeth (May 7, 2014)

Slaughtered one of my baby goats on my brother's b-day last week. Just delicious, fried with garlic and a few thyme and oregano:


----------



## Fiction (May 7, 2014)

^ Goats my favourite kind of meat. We've cut a few up for specials in the past at work which is always fun.


----------



## Alex6534 (May 7, 2014)

About to have chicken stir fry with oyster sauce and mixed veg, then homemade rhubarb crumble , rhubarb was just picked yesterday, can I skip my main?


----------



## flexkill (May 15, 2014)

I made this tonight. Was great!







Chicken breast: Marinated in Balsamic, various herbs, onion, garlic and dijon. Then hand rub with some "applewood rub". Then glaze with some sweet baby rays.


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 15, 2014)

Army food..


----------



## Solodini (May 23, 2014)

chopeth said:


> Slaughtered one of my baby goats on my brother's b-day last week. Just delicious, fried with garlic and a few thyme and oregano:


 
That's what goat looks like when cooked?! Suprised it's so white!


----------



## Taylor (May 23, 2014)

A late breakfast of scrambled eggs, toasted english muffin, and pan fried morels (YUMMMMM!!!).


----------



## chopeth (May 23, 2014)

Solodini said:


> That's what goat looks like when cooked?! Suprised it's so white!



Yeah, I cook it in the oven with olive oil, wine and herbs, so it looks light as that. The animal was light too anyway, here a few of another one I had last year, pics taken after we cleaned it, my favourite parts, head and leg (you'll notice it's darker, that's how the animal was):






and... voilà


----------



## MikeH (May 24, 2014)

Just had some pineapple barbecue chicken and mashed potatoes and gravy. Was quite delicious. Going to grill some turkey burgers and veggies tonight.


----------



## kung_fu (May 24, 2014)

Chicken/apricot/couscous with a tall glass of chocolate milk, and two pop-tarts for dessert (One raspberry, one s'more)


----------



## chopeth (May 28, 2014)

Roasted chicken with baked potato, sweet potato, bacon and egg pie (Idk the name)


----------



## Mason Bruce (May 29, 2014)

plain greek yogurt


----------



## chopeth (Jun 7, 2014)

Hake fillets with carrot, onion and cider sauce (the sauce turned out like purée, not the best look, though the taste was great)


----------



## Oreo_Death (Jun 7, 2014)

Tillamook Oregon Raspberry Yogurt


----------



## chopeth (Jun 8, 2014)

My own cherries:











And my favourite variety:


----------



## chopeth (Aug 22, 2014)

Moar fruit, from my orchard trees to my breakfast


----------

